# Apple vs. Vapeing



## kev mac (30/1/17)

I just learned from Daily Vape TV that Apple Corp.has announced they will no longer accept or upgrade any vapeing apps.This means among other things that Vape Forums will not be allowed to update mobile apps and any upgrades using Apple devices will be unable to preform the task.

. I believe the ramifications could go even further and set a dangerous president.Perhaps some of our more media savvy forum members can shed more light on this.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## RichJB (30/1/17)

Planet of the Vapes in the UK had some problems with vaping apps and Apple. It seems they have a corporate policy that discourages all forms of tobacco and nicotine, including vaping, and thus do not allow such apps on the App Store.

There was some excitement in vaping circles this week that Apple filed a patent for a "vaporizer". It's not for a vaping device, it's a device that is used in making microchips. Apple seem firmly set against vaping, and disinterested in entering vaping in any way.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/1/17)

And here I am reading this on my new iPhone 7 Plus 

Still better than a Samsung Kuga though

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## kev mac (31/1/17)

RichJB said:


> Planet of the Vapes in the UK had some problems with vaping apps and Apple. It seems they have a corporate policy that discourages all forms of tobacco and nicotine, including vaping, and thus do not allow such apps on the App Store.
> 
> There was some excitement in vaping circles this week that Apple filed a patent for a "vaporizer". It's not for a vaping device, it's a device that is used in making microchips. Apple seem firmly set against vaping, and disinterested in entering vaping in any way.


Surely Apple knows the difference between tobacco products and vapeing.Could it be possible that they were paid off by the Evil Empire?


----------



## craigb (31/1/17)

kev mac said:


> Surely Apple knows the difference between tobacco products and vapeing.Could it be possible that they were paid off by the Evil Empire?


If anyone were in a position to take on big tobacco, it would be Apple Inc.

Personal opinion of crapple inc reserved.


----------



## RichJB (31/1/17)

kev mac said:


> Surely Apple knows the difference between tobacco products and vapeing.Could it be possible that they were paid off by the Evil Empire?



I don't think the pharma industry has enough money to pay off governments, Apple, PayFast, PayPal, MasterCard, etc. Or at least, I don't think that big pharma doing so would deliver a good return on investment. NRT is a tiny sliver of their overall business. What percentage of customers go into a pharmacy or drugstore to buy patches or gum? I'd be surprised if it's as high as 2%. And pharmacy/drugstore sales are only half their business. The other half is medicines delivered directly to hospitals and clinics, government health departments, etc. To go to such extraordinary lengths and pay off so many people to protect such a niche product line doesn't make logical sense to me. They'd be paying more than the actual income they make from NRT.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (31/1/17)

this isn't entirely new news, just an evolution of an existing ban that other platforms have had for a while.

Apple is a closed platform (for 99% of the market that isnt jailbroken) - as a general benchmark all apps need to conform to their standards within the app store and they use this as an expression of their quality. so when targeting a specific market your app is considered as an advert.

for a while now Google, Facebook and other social media platforms have banned the use of "vaping" in their ad sense campaigns and referencing it as the same as a tobacco product.

its highly possible that the google ecosystem will follow the same suit, looking at their existing ad campaign policy.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Lukeness (31/1/17)

I wouldn't be surprised if this is a direct result of the recent FDA rulings, so could change any time now the way things are going with Trump.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hyphen (1/2/17)

It might have something to do with this : https://www.thrillist.com/tech/nation/apple-vaporizer-patent-application


----------



## Anneries (1/2/17)

hyphen said:


> It might have something to do with this : https://www.thrillist.com/tech/nation/apple-vaporizer-patent-application



IF you look at figure 3, not sure this is vaporizer as we know it. This was mentioned a little earlier in the thread



RichJB said:


> There was some excitement in vaping circles this week that Apple filed a patent for a "vaporizer". It's not for a vaping device, it's a device that is used in making microchips. Apple seem firmly set against vaping, and disinterested in entering vaping in any way.


----------



## RichJB (1/2/17)

Even if Apple's patent was for a vaping-related device, how much sense would it make for Apple to ban vaping apps from the App Store on the eve of them releasing their first vaping device?


----------



## hyphen (1/2/17)

RichJB said:


> Even if Apple's patent was for a vaping-related device, how much sense would it make for Apple to ban vaping apps from the App Store on the eve of them releasing their first vaping device?


The same way that removing the headphone jack makes you buy their bluetooth headphones


----------



## RichJB (1/2/17)

I can't see the sense in that. Vaping apps aren't essential to vaping anyway. I can't see how Apple not offering any vaping apps in their Store gives them a market advantage.


----------

